# Top three favorite fish to angle for and catch...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

As much as I love catching smallmouth I have to admit that it's not necessarily my _favorite_ fish to catch. Of all the species I generally fish for throughout the year (Ohio and Michigan), I think I'd have to give the top spot to northern pike. Smallmouth would come in at number two and the channel catfish would round out my top three.

Anyone else?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

1. River Smallies
2. Pike and Musky
3. River Hybrid Stripers


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Got into "euro carping" about 5 years ago and never looked back. I sheer size and number of carp as well as all the fancy tackle and equipment always keeps it interesting. You just never know when that 20, 30 or even 40 pounder will be at the end of your line. Not to mention they fight to the bitter end. So my top spot goes to the Carp. While Carp fishing, I do catch an occasional channel cat and some are of decent size. The Channel Catfish would be number two. Next up will be the Smallmouth Buffalo. This species is also caught fairly often when fishing the rivers while targeting Carp. (Scioto and Ohio).

Love em or hate em, you can't deny the pulling power of a Carp. That's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

After my last trip to Canada when we specifically targeted big Pike (instead of just randomly catching them when targeting other species), I can't imagine putting anything else in the top spot. What a blast.

1. Pike
2. Walleye/Saugeye
3. Crappie


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Bass
Crappie
Walleye


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

1: northern pike. 
2: walleye / saugeye 
3: bass (large/small mouth)


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

1. Walleye
2. Saugeye
3. Sauger 

Its all about the eyes brotheren!


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

1. Flathead Catfish
2. Channel Catfish
3. Bait for Flathead Catfish


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Is this list restricted to just freshwater? If not, then my list is this:

1.) Tarpon (by like, a million miles)
2.) Redfish or Snook (toss up, both are awesome)
3.) Literally any other saltwater fish. Seriously, they just fight so much harder. A 2 pound jack crevalle would destroy an 8 pound smallie in a tug of war. 

If we're talking just freshwater, then I'd say: 

1.) Muskie (how can you deny size and teeth)
2.) Hybrid stripers (closest fight to a saltwater fish of any river species)
3.) River smallies


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Top three fish.

1) Any panfish large enough to inhale a rooster tail.
2) Bass in general
3) Catfish


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Pike
2. Perch (only because I love to eat them so much)
3. Bass


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Perch, because the action can be so fast
Crappie
Saugeye
I like to eat what I catch


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

1. stream smallies
2. largemouths
3. snook


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye for the hunt,wipers for the fight,gills/crappies for the action....
But enjoy all types of fish and fishing


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1. Pike and Musky 
2. Smallmouth 
3. Crappie

Mainly target Largemouth in home waters


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

1. Flathead Catfish
2. Smallmouth Bass
3. Largemouth Bass/Channel Catfish


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

1. largemouth bass
2. smallmouth bass
3. none i can think of


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

1Crappie 2 saugeye 3 catfish 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Depends on where I am fishing. Lakes crappie, gills & bass. On the ohio river hybrids, sauger, catfish.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

1.Eyes (walleye/saugeye)
2.Crappie
3.Smallies

Also like to eat what I catch, but like to target those big smallies every once in awhile.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

1-Bluecats
2-Flathead
3-Bait for both.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

1_saugeye 2_largemouth 3_ rainbow trout. Trout grilled over charcoal is also my favorite food

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

1. Saugeye/walleye
2. Bass lg/sm
3. Crappie 
If I fished Erie more I would say perch because there fun and taste great. Nothing like catching 2 perch at same time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

1) Pike ( I see a trend here)
2) River Smallies
3) White Bass during the spawning run

Flatheads are climbing my list quickly.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

1). Bluegill on the fly
2). Smallmouth 
3). Any catfish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

1) Pike
2) Bass (both kinds) 
3) Bluegill

When we were growing up my family traveled North on our vacations. Pike were our most sought after fish. We liked catching the Smallmouth and Largemouth bass too. But there was something special about the pike. They were otherworldly, strange and we didn't have them in Ohio where we lived. They even tasted unusualthey were very good. 

As an adult I returned to the North country seeking pike. It was such a wonderful time, good sized pike by the hundreds.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

1) Trout (rainbow, Brown etc.
2) Walleye/saugeye
3) Smallmouth

I know we are in ohio and theres not many trout streams but I am still surprised by the lack of trout in all of these lists


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

In no particular order:
Flathead
Carp
Wipers

If we're open to fresh or salt, then that changes things a bit.
Again in no order:
Grouper
AJ
Snook


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

1.) Smallmouth
2.) Bronzebacks 
3.) SMB's

In that order!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

red fish
black drum
lmb

however most of my fishing is for walleye in fresh water they are not near as much fun as catching a big red fish or black drum in saltwater. I found this little spot at one of the bridges in ft pierce fl that in feb is a great place to catch black drum and they fight like a freight train. I've had my rod bent under the boat a lot of times using 50# braid. and I have caught a few red fish in the same spot.
sherman


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

1. Muskie

2. Smallmouth/Largemouth

3. Bowfin


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

1. Largemouth
2. Smallies
3. Whatever I can get into

But really I don't discriminate


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

1. Flatheads 
2.
3.smallmouth


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice to see all the love for pike; wish there were more opportunities to catch them around here...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Gills, crappie and perch. Then walleye/saugeye (sp). Actually, smelt are delicious also.

Saltwater is orange roughy, cod & grouper. Sorry, kinda got carried away.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fellas, once you've hooked into a big Flathead during the warmer months, you'll never go back.....:B


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I like catchn big fish. Muskys and flathead, anything else would be a distant third. Also carps alot a fun too but not a fav.

I do like spring time minnow fish'n where or chucking twister grubs. Its fun to not know what species you may catch but prefer doing it in water that hold musky or shovels


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry, I miss-read the thread... I was commenting on fish I fish for and fish I like to eat. But pan-fish are awesome.


----------



## FromtheShore (Apr 30, 2014)

Ohhh man this is a toughie! I love the Crappie spawn, but at the same time The cats are fun to fight(and eat), and Sauger are super tasty..... So ill say

1) Channel Cat
2) Crappie
3) Sauger

Tight Lines and Good Eating Guys!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

1- bass (both)
2- crappie
3- pike


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

this time of year
1. SM Bass
2. LM bass
3. Bowfin
the list fluctuates between periods of the year.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

1: River Smallmouth
2: Rock Bass
3: Stream Trout


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Smallmouth/LM
Crappie
Walleye up on the lake.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hard to say, but.
Freshwater:
Smallmouth bass
Largemouth bass
Striped bass

Saltwater:
Red drum
King mackerel
Wahoo


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a tough one. Tentative list would be
1. Brook trout 
2. River smallies 
3. Saugeye


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting to see LMB included on so many lists and to see so many ties between LMB and smallies; I figured smallies would win hand-down 99 percent of the time...


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

1.). Bass
2.). Bass
3.) Bass


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

bman said:


> 1.). Bass
> 2.). Bass
> 3.) Bass


You sure?


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

1. Flathead Catfish
2. Big Carp
3. Trout

I love fighting big fish. I don't get very excited by anything under 10 lbs. I gave trout #3 because smoked trout is my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

tough choice here XD 
Saltwater: 
Yellowtail
Bonita 
Calico bass

Freshwater
Trout (rainbow and brown)
Smallmouth
Largemouth


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have to go with.
#1 saugeyes
#2 wipers
#pike

I'll save the small mouths for you Deazl lol


----------

